# Simplest way to make a  lathe dog please.



## Dranreb (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't have one big enough but need a lathe dog to fit 1.25 inch stock, ideas as to how to make a safe one in a short time would be much appreciated.

Bernard


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sometimes we have to come up with something "as needed" maybe one time use.  Came across that last week.  Simply a piece of the right ID pipe on the chop saw and just welded a half inch round stock to catch a chuck jaw, drilled and tapped the pipe for two set screws at 10 and 2 and 6 o'clock. This was for a large piece but its one more assesory for the box.


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 5, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Sometimes we have to come up with something "as needed" maybe one time use.  Came across that last week.  Simply a piece of the right ID pipe on the chop saw and just welded a half inch round stock to catch a chuck jaw, drilled and tapped the pipe for two set screws at 10 and 2 and 6 o'clock. This was for a large piece but its one more assesory for the box.



Thanks, didn't think of welding, that seems simple enough for me  I'm off to the shed now..

Bernard


----------



## stupoty (Aug 5, 2013)

I have some that came with my first lathe made from thin sheet alu bent to the aproximate radius and bolted together, they look like they have worked but i havnt need to dog somthing that big so havent tested them, cant find one to photo will do if i fond them latter.

Stuart


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 5, 2013)

2 hose clamps and a bolt.


----------



## stupoty (Aug 5, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> 2 hose clamps and a bolt.



Thats a good idea.

Stuart


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 5, 2013)

Made this, it took longer to find my center punch and to make sure a small under bench fire was out (yeah I know  ) than it did to make the dog!

Works a treat...


----------



## arvidj (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone ever used a water pipe grounding clamp as a makeshift lathe dog?


http://www.google.com/search?q=wate...e=univ&ei=kicAUrykGIa6iwKxjoGABQ&ved=0CDYQsAQ


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 5, 2013)

You can also weld or bolt a leg onto a muffler clamp for larger dia. stock.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 5, 2013)

I would think that the only requirement would be that whatever you make up is reasonably rigid. If there's any spring to it, I'd bet you get some interesting chatter patterns.


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 6, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> You can also weld or bolt a leg onto a muffler clamp for larger dia. stock.



Thats a good one howcome I didnt think of that.   CRS desease!!


----------



## SE18 (Aug 6, 2013)

this took just a few minutes to make:

I made mine some time ago from copper. The dog’s tail is soldered. Ignore the second half of the vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgErpvnjKG0

Here it is in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCZ6G96h2Ok

Someone mentioned not getting your hands too close to this dog as it can bite. Goes without saying.

Anyway, I was using this thick 1.78” steel bar to make a test bar (same one described in How to Run a Lathe, published by South Bend 100 years ago.

The biggest bonus of using copper is it can’t cut into steel and mar it if you're working on something special.


----------

